# .  (, , , )

## aiva-m

!
 !
    (  - )
  : 
-      
-        
:           ,        6%,    ""   13%.
    ,        ,      ,..  ,     .

 !

----------

6%

       .

----------


## aiva-m

!

----------

, , 


  10 000 000

----------


## .

" ",       ?

----------

:
  ,  ,  .     6%.   
10 000 000,00 .    6%       .    - .
 :
-  ,    
-   
-     
- 
-    ,

----------


## .

,       13%,   6   :Wink: 
     ?      ?

----------

2007,  

    ,    ,   
    ,

----------


## .

,  6%.      .

----------



----------


## Elizzzaveta

(   6%   , .  3 ),    ,      14.04.06 ( 30%),  16.05.06 ( 70% ).          12.05.06.  ,   6  13%  -3??

----------


## Andyko

, 13.

----------


## Manad

,   -      .    .       2006 .  2008      ,     3-,    .
   ,    ,   15%    ,    .

----------


## Andyko

3-,       2006 ?

----------


## Manad

,   3-   ,      .     ,   2006              .     .

----------


## .

2006 ,       .
        ?

----------


## Manad

.        ,             .
   - ,    ,   ,   (   10 )   ?

----------


## .

,      2 . 



> - ,    ,


    -?       (,       ?     )   .   ?

----------


## Manad

( )  90 - ,     2003 .          .

----------

!          .    !


> ?
> 
>        .


 :Frown:

----------


## .

.  -     :Frown:

----------

!
,  .
  ,        2007    ( ).   2008         . 
       3-.
           .

----------


## .

.    .  ,      ?

----------


## qwertt

:


,     6%.     



    ,

   , -     ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## qwertt

> -


  (

    ,     ,    ,        ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Rabbit2

:Gentelmen:    3-    0%  :yes:

----------


## .

,         .         3

----------


## qwertt

*Rabbit2*






2.     . 
        346.11  346.12         . 
      ,            ,    ,      . 
       -      ,   . 
    ,        ,     . 

*     ,     . 
*

,        .        -       ,   ,  ,    ,    (.   22.12.2005 N -41/12570-05).

----------


## .

*qwertt*,   -     .      - 
, ,    ,     .      ,

----------


## qwertt

.

   -   ,   

http://www.klerk.ru/cons/skobeleva/186334/

  -     .    -     -   

  ,  - *     ,     .*  

      -    ,     

     -              3,5 ,        .



            ,  ,       ,   ,      ,    -  .

    ,        ,       (      ),            .

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/183290/

----------


## .

> -     .   -     -


  .         . ,     .       ,     .      .
    .      ,        :Wink:

----------


## .

100%  -         .

----------


## qwertt

.

   ,     ,      -        



    ,       

.   ,         ?

----------


## .

,      .    ,     .  100%

----------

,         .      .,   .,      6,   13,   3  ,    ?  ,       .?

----------



----------

> .         . ,     .       ,     .      .


 .
      6%.     .     - . 
      \  ,      .     - .
  -     .    ,   6%. 
        ,   ( )     \ .      6 %. 
 ?
       ,       ?
  .

----------


## .

> -     .


 ?      ?      ?

----------

> ?      ?      ?


,    ,   .

----------


## .

,    .  ,         :Frown:

----------

> ,    .  ,


       ?
 :    ? ..     5 ,    ,         ? ))    ,       ? ))

----------


## .

,  .          ?     ,     ?

----------

> ,  .          ?     ,     ?


    - 
  -    ((

----------

:
     5 ,  2   ,  .       (..     ). 
         217 .17.1,   ,      ,                   3-?

----------


## .

.   -         :Frown:

----------


## 777

.  ,      :    6%       ;    ,   3-    .  (    ).     .       .           (  3  )? 
  -         ,       6%,        ?


      :    ,  ,    ,      -      (      ).                  .   :       , .

----------


## Andyko

?
  ?

----------


## 777

Andyko,    .      3   ,         220 : "       ,   ,                 ...   ..."          :Frown:

----------


## .

*777*,      ?    ?      ,

----------


## 777

,   "       16  2010 . N 14009/09"    :http://www.arbitr.ru/bras.net/f.aspx...f-84fa32a1251d .    ,         2- : 1."      ,     ..."(.4)
 2. "            ." (.5)

   -           -   ,       -   .

 ,           ,      100%

----------


## .

*777*, ,     ,  ,                 .

----------


## 777

> *777*,      ?    ?      ,


 ,    -              .

..    "     " ?

----------


## .

-  ?   ?

----------


## 777

> -  ?   ?


 ,   -     .

----------


## Andyko

> 


       ,

----------


## .

...    . 
     ?

----------


## 777

> ...    .


  ,   -     .

     -      .     ,              ...

----------


## olesiy

*  ,     ?*  :
, 2    -   ()      (6%).  ,    2004 . (    ).    /. 
  6%  13%?

----------


## olesiy

P.S.    ,  2   .

----------


## .

6%   .   13%

----------


## olesiy

, !   ,     3   ,    ?

----------


## .

,    3-

----------


## olesiy

,       .       ?

----------


## olesiy

220.   
1.          3  210           :

1)  ,         , , ,    , ,          ,       ,      1 000 000 ,    ,        ,       ,      250 000 .

  , ,        13    ,   250000?

----------

*olesiy*,      3- ,          ,  .220    
 .17.1 .217.




> ,       .


    ?     1/2   ,   .     ""  ?  6%

----------


## olesiy

()       .

----------


## olesiy

,      .    ,   ,    ?         ?

----------


## _bmw

! 4  ( 6%),         1\4!   : 
-      
-        !

    !,       6 %  ?

----------


## _bmw

,         !
        ,   -  . ,     !

----------

,    ,  -          (6%  ) (((     ???

   :   6 % ().  -    . .       3 .  - -   ,    (((

   ,    ,     .    .

       6 %????

----------


## .

,

----------

, *.*.    :    -  ,   .    ??

----------


## .



----------


## _bmw

,,  6%   ?

----------


## .

6%.
     ? 4      ?   ?

----------


## _bmw

*.*,   6%))

, 5  ,,  4      !

----------


## 154

, :    ,     3       .  . 217     ,    -   ?    6%  3-   -?

----------


## .

.     ,      -    3- ,

----------

, ,        .     ,  .   ,    3- .        , 3-  , ..  3-   .    ?

----------


## IA2533

, ,    ,   ,    ,  2-    1/2,         :
1.       13,      
2.     6 ,     2 ,      -  ?
3.          ?
4.      373-,          ?
   ,   ,       ,          ?

----------

.     .      + .     -  (6%).         3       .  2:
1)      (        -)?
2)    3  -          ..     ?

----------


## .

1.     .   ,    3 ?
2.     . 
 ,     ,        ,     .  ,

----------


## borodinatl

!!!

  2012. .,    ( 6%),    .   2012.       ,        2 ,    .     ,      ?
   70.11  70.12  .

----------


## Andyko

-6

----------


## ELENA LUSCH

?
  (  ) + .       ,       ,   .    3 .   2009,   2012 .
1)   ,   ,    ,  3-,  ?
2)   2012       ?  ,          2012.?
3)     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

1. , 
2. ,  
3.

----------


## ..

!
   2006  ( )  3100000,        -    2007 (  70.20     , 70.3   ,   )
  -6%, 
4   
 2009      
 2011    2800000  (   300000  )
 2011  
  3      , 
       6%   168000 
 ,   !

----------


## Andyko

-  -?

----------


## ..

-

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .



----------


## ip11

, , .,  15   10     3- ,    ,   13.03.13,   - 15.03.13 (  -        70.12.1).      ,     ?  :    ,   3 .,  -  0,6 .,      - 0,0.,   - 36 000.        ?          ?      ,            13%?  !

----------


## Andyko

> - 0,0


 ?



> ?


 -    




> 13.03.13,   - 15.03.13 (  -


        ?

----------


## ip11

0,0, ..  3-   .
 -   ,      - "    **   70.12.1"
      15 ,      , ..  .

----------


## Andyko

,            ,       ,   ,      -  
 , ,       ?

----------


## ip11

.           ,   .   -     3,6 ., . 216.
            ,          .   ,      3 . - , 0,6 . - ,         . ..    -   ,     ,     :   0,0.,   0,60,13=78000. - .

----------


## Andyko

> -     3,6






> 


 ,

----------


## ip11

,          ,   ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 7

!   ,    .        ,          .      ,  6% ,  .    .    ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 7

,           ,    .    .   ,     .     ,      ?     ,     ?

----------


## .

,     .           +,  -    ,   ,     .

----------


## Aleks.Z

!
:
       (  ).    ,         6% ?
!

----------

?

----------


## Aleks.Z

.     .

----------

?

----------


## Aleks.Z

> ?


 ?)  .

----------

,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Aleks.Z

?   ,   .

----------

,

----------

! , ,   ,     .    .             ,    : 1). , 2) . , 3)

----------

?

----------


## .

.        ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ew_gen

:        .
    ,           ,    .     3 .
           .
        .  ?

   .    .   .      . 
(       ,     ).            .      ,   .              .     ?
       ,      ,    .             3     ,     ,      ,    .

 ?  ?
     ?

----------


## .

> .


 .   ,    -     ,   .
        .

----------


## Asy2003

!

     6%. 
    3 .
  .    "  ".      ?        3     ?

----------


## borodinatl

! 
: .,    (-6%),       ,       ,      .     : 6%  13%

----------

*borodinatl*,      .

----------


## borodinatl

!
        : .,    (-6%),       ,       ,      .     : 6%  13%     ???

----------


## .

13%.

----------


## borodinatl

> 13%.



., !          .

----------


## .

,  .     ,    ,        ,   6%

----------


## borodinatl

> ,  .     ,    ,        ,   6%


    ,     6%   ,     ,     13%  .

----------

! 
  ,     -         - (        5-6%,  15% ).    - ,        6%,   -   6%.

----------


## .

> -         -


  ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


        6%        ,  ,    .    ))            (      ,   ,         ).    -     5%.   ,          -    .             -

----------


## .

.     .     15%  . 5%,   ,

----------

!  ,  , ,    ,    .

----------


## Vlad_

> 6%        ,  ,    .    ))            (      ,   ,         ).    -     5%.   ,          -    .             -


  ,       ? ,   (  )   . ,   ,  /?   /,   ""     ?    ? 
  ,        .      ,       ,   15   . 
  ,              ...

----------

*Vlad_*,      ,      ,      ,     ,    ,

----------


## Vlad_

> *Vlad_*,      ,      ,      ,     ,    ,


   "   "?
  -    "-",          ...   ?

----------

*Vlad_*,      ( ),        .    ?

----------


## Vlad_

> *Vlad_*,      ( ),        .    ?


  , .  ,     . 

,       ,   ,          )   " "      ...    ,  ,      -       ?  ,       ,  , ,  -  (    ),   " - ",         ,          ?

----------

!
 : .      2013.,
 2014.     6% -    -    ,
 - - .
  2014.   .       2015.

  :      6%    13% (             3 ).

!

----------


## .

> (


 
          .    .

----------


## Vlad_

,             ? 
  , ,      ,        ,       6    .      ,         ,      , ,   .

----------


## .

.    ?       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad_

> .    ?       ?


 ,    -       -,        .     - .

----------

> .    .


*
.*,       6%,       ,     .
      - 250..?
    ?

----------


## .

> - 250..?


     .
   ,    ,             ))

----------


## borodinatl

!

: 1.            ,       2014.,         ,  2015. ,      2014.? 

  !

----------


## .

.    2015

----------

,  
!   -  6%.
          1 . .       1 . :Redface: ,            :Wow:    ...       ....       6%,     13% ...  ,            !   ....           !    ,       .
         ?

----------

,   ,

----------

> ,   ,


  ?                100 ....?   ?        1  .... :Frown:

----------


## .

.    ,    .  2  ,       .

----------


## 7

!      .    ,    (  )   ,        6% ,     2   ,     !    ,           .  (   )     (    100000   )       , .    +       ???

----------


## .

> 



         ?      ?

----------


## 7

,   ,            !

----------


## .

> ,   ,


  ?     ?          ,       .

----------


## 7

!

----------


## .

.            .         15       .

----------


## 7

,    !   !

----------

> ,             ? 
>   , ,      ,        ,       6    .      ,         ,      , ,   .


        ?    .   .     . ,     .     .   .

----------


## lenucciaaaa

! ,      ,       2013 ,    ,  .    3- ,  ,  6%   ?  ,    ? :Dezl:

----------


## .

6%

----------


## New-IP

.     ,   .

   .       .       (6%  ). 
  - ,        :
- 70.31.11 -     ,      
- 55.23.3 -        

 .      .  2:
1.     ,    . (    3)
2.       ?  ,  -. 
     ,     .    ,      /   ?

----------


## .

1. ,    3-     
2.    ,     ,    .

----------


## Vlad_

( ,      ) -  ,    .
      - ,  ,          ,    ""       ,  ,   3-    217 (. 17.1)
 6-      .

----------


## New-IP

> 1. ,    3-     
> 2.    ,     ,    .


  .

----------


## New-IP

> ( ,      ) -  ,    .
>       - ,  ,          ,    ""       ,  ,   3-    217 (. 17.1)
>  6-      .


  -  . .   -  .      . 
,  .      ""   ?    ,       -. 
    .

----------

,    .   "".    6 %.       "- "      .     ,   9    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,     -   .,       .,     .
       ,    3   , ..   -   3- ,   5- ?

----------

.!
   :  ,    ?   ?

----------


## .

.  24001 "        ,       ".
    ,

----------

> .  24001 "        ,       ".
>     ,


!    ,     -        ,        ( 6%- . -    . ) ?

----------


## .

**,              6%.  ,   .

----------

( 6%)                 ,    ?  ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------

.  ,        ,       -         ?   ,       ?

----------


## .

.        . ,            .   ,

----------

> ,


 ,     -    (3-4     ).

,    ,       -           ?         (     ).

----------

,    ,     .   ,     . ((

----------


## Dyun

2 ..    -  . ..    100 . .   ,   ?     ?

----------


## .

> 2 ..    -  .


  -?   ?

----------


## Dyun

.   ,     .    6%.       .          ?     100..     ?

----------


## .

- ,       .       .

----------


## 70

,     .    2016   .   2016    3700000 ,    1998   ).      .       .

----------

> 2016    3700000 ,    1998   ).       .       .


,   (     70%  ) -      ,       (  ).  , ,     .      ,     .

----------


## 70

,     .     .      ?!

----------

> ?!


,      .        -   .
**       .
 ,      -  .

----------


## 70

!

----------


## kadyik

.      .      .     6%.    .        ?

----------

....     .   ,    .  47.11.    .    .  - .   .  ,    ,         ? ?   ?     ,    ,         2015 . ,   2002     25,   .    , ,   2015  .    -     .

----------

**, :
1.     ,  ,   -         70%   (    01.01.17).  6%.
2.      .     -  .     ,    .
3.           3 .   3   - .   -           .
 -  1  .

----------

?       ?         .     .               .    - , ,  .   ?        ?      1 000 000 ?      ,   ,      - ?       .      ?
 .   .  -  .  -  .   .... 2004 .     - 22.05.2013 .

----------

,     ,    ,      ?

----------

> ?


 ,   -     .
    - ,   ..



> - 22.05.2013 .


  -     .     .

----------

> -     .     .


         -  .    ,     -   -  .    -   , .       ?       .     (22.05.2013)   (22.05.2016) .    -    - 23.05.2016 -  ?   1.05.2016 ?

----------

> - 23.05.2016 -  ?   1.05.2016 ?


...   2017   ...
  -   .              .
       -   ,    .
:      -    ...

----------

**,      .         (         ,         .)    ...          2 000 0000 .       ,  .      ,     .   ,   ,   .  .    ( !)      .   2 000 000  .   3-       -     .   ? 
  ,        ,         ?   ?      ,  ,    (    )     ?

----------

> ,        ,         ?


  ? ...       ,   ,    ,  .



> 2 000 0000 .       ,  .


         -        (    3 ),      70%   (!!!).
 , ,    ...
:
     ,   ,       .
    -            .

----------


## .

> ?


.    ,           ? -...

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## kadyik

*.*,      ,

----------


## .

> .,

----------


## werw33

> 


      13%  ..     --

----------

> 13%  ..     --


 !   .       ,   , -   ,     -  ,      .    .   -     ,    -  13% ,              !

----------

**,  :      -  ,  /   (    )       1 .
         +      .          (    1 ).
   -        ,     -. ,  6%   13%.
  : ,  ,   -     (   ,   ).    -     .  
           (  ) ,            .

----------

> (  ) ,            .


  .       .        ,           .          -    .
     . ,  )      .  173- 
 ,       ?  ,   .      -   ,        ,  -  .
:
1.  .   . ,  21    ,      . 
2.     ,  ,          ,  11 .   .  .    .        .
3.    ,  
4.       -   . 

    , .       ,      -  ?      .    .
   ,  ?        ,    . -  .        .      .

----------

. 
,           ()     .     .
    .
       ?
     ?

----------

> ?


 ,      -

----------


## .

> ?


     .

----------

> 


,     ,

----------


## .

, ,     .       ,       .

----------


## 651

> ,  :_      -  ,  /   (    )       1 ._
> __  +      .          (    1 ).
>    -        ,     -. ,  6%   13%.
>   : ,  ,   -     (   ,   ).    -     . 
>            (  ) ,            .



  .
_     -  ,  /   (    )       1 ._
  ,  ?
_         +     _ 
   ?

----------

> ,  ?






> ?


 .
   ,       . :Unknown:

----------


## 651

> .
>    ,       .


   .

   ,   ,       ( )   ?
   ,      ?

----------

, , .    15 . 3    ,  .  ,  13  .       .       13     ?

----------


## .

> 13     ?


.       3-

----------

-,
       . 
    ,   :
1.   
2.   3-  
3   3-  
,      ,    ?

----------


## .

,       .         
      ,  ,      .

----------

! 

     !      . 
   ,   
1.   
2.   3-  
3   3-  
 ,      ,     7% ( )?,            ?

----------

!  .   ,   ,     .      ,          2018   .    , .       ,                1000,  2017  (      ,    7.) .    ,        ,    .           ,    1  2  1  378.2    ,                .
                    ? ,    ,   .    .

----------


## .

> ?


      (..       ),    .       .      



> 


   2018         .       2017 .

----------

, !                  (((  ,       )))))

----------


## .

> 


     ?    ?        .

----------


## ELENA LUSCH

?      ,            ,   - .

----------


## ELENA LUSCH



----------


## Vlad_

,  - .
               .         6 ? 

    - ,          "",  - " ".      ,      ,   -   ?) 
.

----------


## .

,    .    ,    ,       ,   .

----------


## EVVAA

!    :  8       .         (-)     .     .,    ,   6%    .  ,          ,    ,  .      ?(. 3     .).   3     ?

----------


## .

> ,


 .    ,   ,    ,      .   ,     ,    
   ,     https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/479724/

----------


## EVVAA

-    - .    ,, ,     ,  ....  .      .         ... -      ,   .       3,     . ?

----------


## .

*EVVAA*,    ?  


> ,        -      ,   ,        .    217  220         .  ,      ,     , ..  .
> 
>       (    )   ,       ,    .     ,     ,    5  (. 217.1  ).


    ?
  ,    .

----------


## EVVAA

*   ,        .* 
   ,-       ....         
   ?

----------


## .

> ,-       ...


   ?      .  ,     ,

----------


## EVVAA

> ?      .  ,     ,


 - ,    ...               ?          ...?

----------


## .

*EVVAA*,     ,    .     .       , ,    .
     ,        .
 ,    ,             ,     .  .

----------


## EVVAA

,,  ,   2019 . ,      217 ,       -   , -.     ,    .....,    ,       .?

----------


## .

> .....,    ,       .?


 .

----------

